# مشكلة في مضخة وقود سيارة هوندا سيفيك 1991



## اسامة نت (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى الاخوة مهندسي السيارات انا املك سيارة هوندا سيفيك 1991 (كاربوريتر) حجم المحرك 16 valve وانا اريد ان اعرف مواصفات مضخة الوقود وذلك لانني لااعرف المواصفات المطلوبة للـ fuel pump للسيارة لان المضخة التي قوة دفع الوقود 4 كيلو ولكن السيارة تستهلك وقود تقريبا 40 لتر خلال 250 كيلو متر .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم أهلا بك 
السؤال غير واضح
برجاء تقديم بيانات اكثر عن المشكلة التى تواجهها ، حتي يتمكن الاخوة المهندسون من مد يد العون لك .


----------



## اسامة نت (11 فبراير 2010)

*مشكلة في مضخة وقود honda civic 1991*

:1:​ 
سؤالي بالتحديد هو ما هي مواصفات مضخة الوقود لسيارة نوع هوندا سيفيك 1991 حجم المحرك 
16 V واربعة سلندر فارجو منكم اعطائي مواصفات fuel pump لهذه السيارة ونوعه وقوة ضخ الوقود . مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير :11:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 فبراير 2010)

اسامة نت قال:


> :1:​
> سؤالي بالتحديد هو ما هي مواصفات مضخة الوقود لسيارة نوع هوندا سيفيك 1991 حجم المحرك
> 16 V واربعة سلندر فارجو منكم اعطائي مواصفات fuel pump لهذه السيارة ونوعه وقوة ضخ الوقود . مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير :11:



جرب هذا الرابط:
http://www.car-stuff.com/store/?N=10606+4294963361+1631+11921+9211
وبه مواصفات مضخة وقود معروضة .
وللاسف ليس لدي الكتاب الفني لهذا النوع .وأتمني أن يفيدك أحد الزملاء بمعلومة أكثر ، مع تحياتي.


----------



## اسامة نت (15 فبراير 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا على مجهودك معي


----------



## ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي (15 فبراير 2010)

_الأخ / أ ُســــــآمة _
_مـن ســــؤآلك أنا أرى أن الـمـُشـكـلة ليــست بالمؤكد من مضخة الوقود :_
_بالسـيـآرآت مـُغـذيين : أما { كربريتر } أو بخآخـآت ._
_و_
_و_
_و_
_أعـتـقـد جـآزمـآ والله ُ أعــلـم أن المـُغـذي { الكربريتر} حق سـيـآرتك يبغـآلـُه تنظيف وبه وزنيآت كثيرة جدآ ._
_ووزن أبر ســُرعة الخمول Idle Jet Screws 2_
_ويمكن العوآمة حـقة الـمـُغذي _
_وأبر الـسـُرعة العآدية_
_يوجد في الـمـُغـذي { الكربريتر} وزنيآت كثيرة _
_وعـدة أبر وصمآمآت دقيقة لنفث الوقود ألى_
_مدخل الخـآنق { الثرتل / والفنتوري} _
_وأذا وجد بها وسخ علقت ومنعت الأبر من التحكـُم_
_بكمية الوقود الآزم._
_أمـا مـُغـذي الـبـخـآخـآت ففيها لا يقل عن ثلاث وزنيآت ._​ 
_ولا تنسى أن توزن موزع الشرآرة { الديلكو} أن كـآن سـيـآرتك بها موزع وحيد وأذا عدة موزعآت ديلكوآت_
_فأختبرها والـمـُحرك شـغـآل بفصل الكهرب عنها وآحد وآحد فأن أرتعش المـُحرك وقت فصل أيآ منهـُم فهو جيد_
_وأن لم يرتعش الـمـحرك فذلك الديلكو خربآن ._


_ونفس الأختبآر للبخآخـآت :_
_ تفصل عن البخآخ الكهرب والسيآرة شغـآلة فأن أرتعش المـُحرك فالبخآخ 100%_
_وألا أستبدل أو نظف الخربآن مـنـهـُم._
_وتغير صفآيـآت الوقود الخآرجية{{{ فتلر Filter }}} _
_وأن لزم الدآخلية بدآخل خزآن الوقود التي تجي بأسفل _​ 
_مجموعة المضخة والعوآمة وتـُسمى أسكرين _
_Screen مثل هذي بأسـفل مجموعة المضخة والعوآمة تحت بـُنية الشكل وبلاستيكية المآدة في هذي_
_بينما مـُمـكن تجي سـلك فولاذي نحيل شبك { مـُنخـُل} :_



 
_أو هــذي الـــــــسـوداء تــحـت :_​ 


 
_أو هــذي الـــحليبية {بيج} تــحـت :_


 


_وتغير البوآجي بأصلي جديدة وتوزن خلوصها حتى لو كـآنت جديدة ._
:28::28::28:
_موفق وتلقى خير بأذن الله_​ 
_*أن تـرى أني قـد أفـدتــُـك بــشيء ذا مـعـنى ...



*_
_*وأستحق مـــــــنــــــــــــك دعوة صالحة *_
_*فـــلا تــنــــــــــــــســآ ني



*_
_*مـــــن صــــــآ لـح د ُعـآك.*_
_*





*_
_*تـحـيــــــــــــــــآ تي*_​

_الـمـُهـنـدس :_
_أبو عبد الرحمن_
_""" الأصيل الـحـجـآ زي """_​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 فبراير 2010)

ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي قال:


> _الأخ / أ ُســــــآمة _
> _مـن ســــؤآلك أنا أرى أن الـمـُشـكـلة ليــست بالمؤكد من مضخة الوقود :_
> _بالسـيـآرآت مـُغـذيين : أما { كربريتر } أو بخآخـآت ._
> _و_
> ...


حياك الله أخي وبارك فيك ، فتعليقك غني بالفوائد فجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سمير شربك (16 فبراير 2010)

أهلا بالأخ الأصيل العضو الجديد انشاء الله يزيد القسم معلومات قيمة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مارس 2010)

الاخ اسامه000
من خلال فهمي لسؤالك ان سيارتك تعمل على نظام الكاربوريتر فاذا ليس هنالك علاقه بمضخه الوقود بصرفيات الوقود الاسباب المتوقعه مثل هذه الحاله هي0 
1-اما الاستهلاك في الكاربوريتر او اجزائها الداخليه(الجتات)0
2-انسداد اواتساخ في مصفي الهواء0
3-مشكله في توقيت الشراره0
4-استهلاك في المحرك0
5-هنالك اسباب اخرى كثيره تدخل في صرفيات الوقود0
ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت شيءلك تستفاد منه0


----------



## احمد فخري (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كان عندي هوندا سيفيك موديل 1990 لكنه كان بنظام حقن الوقود يعني بخاخ لكن صرفيات الوقود كانت اكثر من ممتازة واقتصادية بشكل .... نصيحتي افحص العقل الالكتروني واضبط درجة حرارة المحرك للطبيعي لانه يمكن يقرا بدرجات قليلة او بالسالب وبالتالي الايعاز للمحرك بان الجو بارد جدا وضخ الوقود بكثرة.


----------

